# Is there anything of value in here?



## drtyTshrt (Sep 28, 2012)

Vintage Commadore 64 Floppy disc drive with cables


----------



## Geo (Sep 28, 2012)

the logic board is like the board in any disk drive from any computer and contains PM bearing material. but like all electronics, it takes a large quantity to be worth anything.


----------



## drtyTshrt (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks. It is a "make offer" ad on my local craigs list.

Would anyone kindly tell me about this? I have mentioned before that I do not know anything about computers but I am now interested in looking for that collector chip. 

http://savannah.craigslist.org/sys/3279241773.html


----------



## etack (Sep 28, 2012)

if you need a computer it might work. but its not worth that as scrap

Eric


----------



## joem (Sep 28, 2012)

The logic board might sell on ebay if you leave the chips attached.


----------



## g_axelsson (Sep 28, 2012)

It is a Commodore 64 disk drive. Search on ebay under vintage computing for approximate value.
It is worth more whole and working than as scrap, there was almost no precious metals in home computers from that age.

/Göran


----------



## Golddigger Greg (Sep 28, 2012)

Vintage Computer Forum is another place you could look for info on this unit. I picked one of these up last month along with some Vic 20's, a C64 console, and a cassete style drive. There is modest interest in all of this old mass-marketed equipment. Mine went into 'the collection'.


----------



## drtyTshrt (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for everyones info. :mrgreen:


----------

